# Identification??



## RustyViper (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2011)

green tree snake?


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 4, 2011)

Despite the fact that is is neither green nor in a tree.. its a green tree snake. YFWS have a distinct tear marking around the eye


----------



## Australis (Dec 4, 2011)

Green/common tree snake 100%


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 4, 2011)

Common Tree Snake


----------



## RustyViper (Dec 4, 2011)

correct, this is what i thought, but my mate was sooooo confident that it wasnt, he nearly had me, but now i have no doubt, lol


----------



## Australis (Dec 4, 2011)

RustyViper said:


> correct, this is what i thought, but my mate was sooooo confident that it wasnt, he nearly had me, but now i have no doubt, lol




What did he think it was, a brown snake or something else badass ?


----------



## RustyViper (Dec 4, 2011)

yes he thought it was a brown, cause it was under a rock or something, lol


----------

